# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  */*دانلود فیلم آموزشی تست زنی به روش مهندسی معکوس*/*

## Alishahsavani

*دانلود*

حجم: 78 مگابایت

*نظر* یادتون نره.

----------


## Forgotten

علی آقا میشه یه توضیح کوتاه بدید ببینیم اصلا چی هست

----------


## Alishahsavani

> علی آقا میشه یه توضیح کوتاه بدید ببینیم اصلا چی هست


سلام 
جزوه شو گذاشته بودم برداشتن میتونی بری صفحه شخصی م بعد بری ســـایت ام جزوه رو دانلود کنی .... در مورد تست زنی هست ، بدونی تاثیر گذاره بد نیست بعضی جا ها ممکنه کمکت کنه

----------


## drmoslem

کار علی آقا حرف نداره
ای ول داری داداش

----------


## Homayoon

سلام
بچه ها هر کی دید لطفا بگه خلاصشو
اخه حجمش واسه دان زیاده

----------


## Alishahsavani

> سلام
> بچه ها هر کی دید لطفا بگه خلاصشو
> اخه حجمش واسه دان زیاده


سلام 
میتونی جزوه رو *دانلود* کنی  دانلود کردی بگو تا بردارم ...

----------


## Alishahsavani

> کار علی آقا حرف نداره
> ای ول داری داداش


خواهش میکنم وظیفه هست :Yahoo (6):  .... حیف که کسی حمایت نمیکنه  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

:Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Alishahsavani

> 



آفرین سرعت....

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> آفرین سرعت....


سرعت چی ؟

----------


## Alishahsavani

> سرعت چی ؟


سرعت دانلود دیگه ...

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سرعت دانلود دیگه ...


عاها ! 350 ... قبلا 510 بود  :Yahoo (2): 
راستی میدونستی خود ISP ها پهنای باند رو هر ترابایتی حدودا 70 میخرن بعد به ملت گیگی 4 تومن میندازن ؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Alishahsavani

> عاها ! 350 ... قبلا 510 بود 
> راستی میدونستی خود ISP ها پهنای باند رو هر ترابایتی حدودا 70 میخرن بعد به ملت گیگی 4 تومن میندازن ؟



نه نمیدونستم :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Alishahsavani

up

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> عاها ! 350 ... قبلا 510 بود 
> راستی میدونستی خود ISP ها پهنای باند رو هر ترابایتی حدودا 70 میخرن بعد به ملت گیگی 4 تومن میندازن ؟


آقا شما چرا فایل رو نمیزنید تیکه تیکه idm دان کنه ؟! 1تیکه که سرعت رو کم میکنه ! تو تنظیمات idm 8 تیکه رو انتخاب کن سرعت بیشر میشه ! :Yahoo (112):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> آقا شما چرا فایل رو نمیزنید تیکه تیکه idm دان کنه ؟! 1تیکه که سرعت رو کم میکنه ! تو تنظیمات idm 8 تیکه رو انتخاب کن سرعت بیشر میشه !


برای فیلم ها چون همزمان با دانلود میخوام فیلم رو ببینم یه پارت میکنم که بشه دیدش ...

----------


## fafa.Mmr

این که نشد دانلود کنی ولی ممنون دفعه دیگه لطف بفرمایید باپیکوفایل اپولود کنید باتشکر!!!!

----------


## hldvlpln

> عاها ! 350 ... قبلا 510 بود 
> راستی میدونستی خود ISP ها پهنای باند رو هر ترابایتی حدودا 70 میخرن بعد به ملت گیگی 4 تومن میندازن ؟
> 
> 
> فایل پیوست 51338


خود pap یا isp که اینترنت رو گیگی خرید نمیکنه بردار اینا پهنای باند رو میخرن هر لینک sm1 حدود 28 میلیون تومن هر لینک sm1 155 مگابیته که اون رو بین کاربرا تقسیم میکنن یا بهتر بگم میفروشن حالا اینش جدا که پهنای باند رو میفروشن بعد تازه ترافیک رفت و برگشت رو هم میفروشن الان دیگه این توی دنیا منسوخ شده و فقط شرکت ها پهنای باند رو میفروشن و دیگه گیگ نمیفروشن ولی شرکت های ایرانی از دوجا میخورن هم پهنای باند و هم ترافیک.

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> خود pap یا isp که اینترنت رو گیگی خرید نمیکنه بردار اینا پهنای باند رو میخرن هر لینک sm1 حدود 28 میلیون تومن هر لینک sm1 155 مگابیته که اون رو بین کاربرا تقسیم میکنن یا بهتر بگم میفروشن حالا اینش جدا که پهنای باند رو میفروشن بعد تازه ترافیک رفت و برگشت رو هم میفروشن الان دیگه این توی دنیا منسوخ شده و فقط شرکت ها پهنای باند رو میفروشن و دیگه گیگ نمیفروشن ولی شرکت های ایرانی از دوجا میخورن هم پهنای باند و هم ترافیک.


کشک تر از اینیه که میگی ...
لینک رو مخابرات میخره میده به این خصوصیا با قیمت بالا تر . اینا هم با یه میکروتیک میان به کاربرا پورت و ... میدن

----------


## hldvlpln

> آقا شما چرا فایل رو نمیزنید تیکه تیکه idm دان کنه ؟! 1تیکه که سرعت رو کم میکنه ! تو تنظیمات idm 8 تیکه رو انتخاب کن سرعت بیشر میشه !


دوست عزیز این با تک کانکشن دانلود نمیکنه داره قسمت میکنه اگر با دقت به عکس نگاه کنی فعلا چهار قسمت شده ولی چون عکس رو خیلی سریع گرفته فقط کانکشن اول داره رسیو میکنه اگر کمی بعد میگرفت همه کانکشن ها درحال رسیو بودن اما خدایش اینترنت با کیفیتی داره تک کانکشن داره 500 میزنه.

----------


## hldvlpln

> کشک تر از اینیه که میگی ...
> لینک رو مخابرات میخره میده به این خصوصیا با قیمت بالا تر . اینا هم با یه میکروتیک میان به کاربرا پورت و ... میدن


حرفای تو ناقص حرفای من نیست منم گفتم مخابرات هر لینک  sm1 155mbit رو به اینا 28 میلیون میفروشه اینا هم یه چیزی میکشن روش به کاربرا میفروشن و تازه ترافیک رفت و برگشت رو هم میفروشن حالا بقش بماند که ماجرا های دیگه هم داره ولی در این تاپیک نمیگنجه که بگم.
راستی این رو با سرور لینوکس شییر میکنن نه با میکروتیک سیستم اکانتینگ بیشترشون هم ibsng

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> حرفای تو ناقص حرفای من نیست منم گفتم مخابرات هر لینک  sm1 155mbit رو به اینا 28 میلیون میفروشه اینا هم یه چیزی میکشن روش به کاربرا میفروشن و تازه ترافیک رفت و برگشت رو هم میفروشن حالا بقش بماند که ماجرا های دیگه هم داره ولی در این تاپیک نمیگنجه که بگم.
> راستی این رو با سرور لینوکس شییر میکنن نه با میکروتیک سیستم اکانتینگ بیشترشون هم ibsng


مگه وی پی -انه که با ibsng شیر کنن  :Yahoo (4):  من trace گرفتم بین راه چنتا میکروتیک هست ...

----------


## Unknown Soldier

:Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
بابا ایول . رتبه کنکورش چند شده با این روش؟؟؟ چند درصد زده؟؟
اینا همش دو دره بازیه.طرف اگه خیلی مرده بیاد مثه سروش موئینی هر سال کنکور بده با روشاش.نه اینکه فیلم کنه بده بیرون

----------


## hldvlpln

> مگه وی پی -انه که با ibsng شیر کنن  من trace گرفتم بین راه چنتا میکروتیک هست ...


باورکن واسه مخابرات که اینطوره واسه پیشگامانم اگر اشتباه نکرده باشم همینطوره من خودم مخابرات دارم  سیستم اکانتینگش ibsng :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## gole yas

سلام یکی اینه یکی دیگه هم تو همین مایه هس  که تو همینجا میفروشن روش حذف گزینه و متشابه و اینا میخام بگم که تو 30 تا سوال 5 تاش جواب میده  یعنی همشو بزنی منفی نزنی 12 درصد هستش که  الکیه

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

سرعت اپلود بوی تا اشتراک نخری بدرد نمیخوره :Yahoo (2): 
آپلود بوی خودش بهترین سایت اپلوده

----------


## joozef

> عاها ! 350 ... قبلا 510 بود 
> راستی میدونستی خود ISP ها پهنای باند رو هر ترابایتی حدودا 70 میخرن بعد به ملت گیگی 4 تومن میندازن ؟
> 
> 
> فایل پیوست 51338


برات سرعت دانلود 2مگ در ثانیه ،همین الان، بزارم ؟  :Yahoo (56):

----------


## ehsan_yany

افتضاح به تمام معنی بود. وقت خودتونه با اینا تلف نکنید

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mohands mm

من خودم استاد مهندسی معکوس بودم ولی دیگه جواب نمیده

----------


## Alishahsavani

up

----------

